# Advice on jm stealing



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I'd be pissed as hell about my tools being stolen.

And I'd mention the wire to your boss. I don't care what people say about snitches, if somebody is stealing from the guy that signs my checks then I'd report him. Not doing so is a disservice to yourself and your boss.


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

we start a remodel tomorrow, I'm gonna ask my boss if he got the left over from the last job. As far as my tools go, I can't really prove anything. I could have left them out or they could have fallen out of my bag, highly unlikely but possible.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

unless you physically saw him take your stuff you dont have a leg to stand on. And as far as the wire goes i agree its effed up but same goes for that. Unless you have a pic of him walking away with it i think its just hearsay.. Ive seen a lot of that shi t and i told them if your gonna do that again just make sure im not around the 2nd time cause i will tell the boss... That lets them know your not on their level. It might segregate you but do you really care about not associating with thieves..


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Trap*

Set a trap and see if he bites next week


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd just ignore it.. There is no way you're going to come out ahead by mentioning it to anyone. Any chance you misplaced your screw driver and tape measure?


----------



## Master Apprentice (Jan 25, 2012)

Cletis said:


> Set a trap and see if he bites next week


:thumbsup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

If you ignore the stealing, you are just as guilty. If the guy steals from the boss he will steal from the customer. Then you will be put in the situation where it looked like it could have been you stealing. Once you give up your integrity its gone for good.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*tip*

Just drop a $1 or a $5 (doesn't matter a thief is a thief) right before you go to lunch or something on his path and see if it's gone later ....:whistling2:


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

I was told to "keep an eye on a guy", every jobsite he had worked at had something stolen, tools, material, something always came up missing around him. 

Turned out the journeyman he worked with was on the pipe diet, but the helper caught the blame because he hadn't been working there as long. They laid off the helper, because they couldn't prove the stealing and fire him. The journeyman was caught stealing a few months later and fired.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Podagrower said:


> I was told to "keep an eye on a guy", every jobsite he had worked at had something stolen, tools, material, something always came up missing around him.
> 
> Turned out the journeyman he worked with was on the pipe diet, but the helper caught the blame because he hadn't been working there as long. They laid off the helper, because they couldn't prove the stealing and fire him. The journeyman was caught stealing a few months later and fired.


That's what I'm talking about. The helper might have known the JW was stealing. If so he should have spoke up. The brush that paints is wide.


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

FCR1988 said:


> we start a remodel tomorrow, I'm gonna ask my boss if he got the left over from the last job. As far as my tools go, I can't really prove anything. I could have left them out or they could have fallen out of my bag, highly unlikely but possible.


Just politely mention to him that you are missing a few tools and ask him if he saw them or picked them up. You are not accusing him, but rather putting him on notice that you are aware of the missing tools.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Lots of people scam the trimmings of a house. I wouldn't call it theft, unless the company has a specific thing about it. Most electricians seem to ignore that policy anyway.

As for your tools, I would just say, "I'm missing X tool" and just go through his bag. There's a chance he didn't steal it, just borrowed it and shoved it in his belt. Guys do this a lot when they're a close crew. If you make it sound even remotely like he took it without asking, then he'll get all angry. But if you just go through his bag, saying you threw it in there the other day because you were in an awkward area and didn't want to lose it, who cares?

You don't need a search warrant. You're not a cop.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

kaboler said:


> Lots of people scam the trimmings of a house. I wouldn't call it theft, unless the company has a specific thing about it. Most electricians seem to ignore that policy anyway.
> 
> As for your tools, I would just say, "I'm missing X tool" and just go through his bag. There's a chance he didn't steal it, just borrowed it and shoved it in his belt. Guys do this a lot when they're a close crew. If you make it sound even remotely like he took it without asking, then he'll get all angry. But if you just go through his bag, saying you threw it in there the other day because you were in an awkward area and didn't want to lose it, who cares?
> 
> You don't need a search warrant. You're not a cop.



( Lots of people scam the trimmings of a house.)


I M O, It is still THEFT.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm not going to begrudge a man picking up wire scraps. I WILL object to atrificial scrap 'creation,' as well as the deliberate purchase of 'extra' materials that don't get retained.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

kaboler said:


> *Lots of people scam the trimmings of a house. I wouldn't call it theft, unless the company has a specific thing about it. *Most electricians seem to ignore that policy anyway.
> 
> As for your tools, I would just say, "I'm missing X tool" *and just go through his bag. *There's a chance he didn't steal it, just borrowed it and shoved it in his belt. Guys do this a lot when they're a close crew. If you make it sound even remotely like he took it without asking, then he'll get all angry. *But if you just go through his bag, saying you threw it in there the other day because you were in an awkward area and didn't want to lose it, who cares?*
> 
> You don't need a search warrant. You're not a cop.


Kablower, for a while I thought you had grown up and then you post this crap.

If I caught ANYONE "just going through my bag" they would lose some teeth and end up with a few broken bones. 

WTF are you smokin dude?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

mxslick said:


> Kablower, for a while I thought you had grown up and then you post this crap.
> 
> If I caught ANYONE "just going through my bag" they would lose some teeth and end up with a few broken bones.
> 
> WTF are you smokin dude?


I have to agree !
When i was in the field there were only 3 or 4 guys that could help themselves to my tools, tool bag, and tool boxes.
Anyone else caught digging through them had a size 11 Redwing aimed at their ass.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Perhaps the JM has already talked to the boss about using shop materials for his side work or whatever. My point is you don't know the situation and you are low man on the totem pole. What if everything is legit. The JM just borrowed your stuff and misplaced it or the plummer stole it? You goto the boss, make a stink and it turns out there isn't a problem. If you see him loading his own truck with a lot of material, not a 1/2 role of wire you could ask him what project the company is working on. But for nickel and dime stuff keep your trap closed unless you know for sure what is going on.


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

He brought most of the wire to the new house. Atleast the half rolls and the range wire. So theres no worries there. After thinking about it more I know he wouldn't take my tools, he has a thing with my boss where he doesn't think he's getting paid enough so he tries to "get whats his", but for them most part he view both of us as underpaid working men. I dont know what happened to my tools, I have a few bags and am really good at having a place for everything but anyone there could have taken them. 

Live and learn I guess. 

Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

FCR1988 said:


> He brought most of the wire to the new house. Atleast the half rolls and the range wire. So theres no worries there. After thinking about it more I know he wouldn't take my tools, he has a thing with my boss where he doesn't think he's getting paid enough so he tries to "get whats his", but for them most part he view both of us as underpaid working men. I dont know what happened to my tools, I have a few bags and am really good at having a place for everything but anyone there could have taken them.
> 
> Live and learn I guess.
> 
> Thanks for the advice though.





You may have jumped the gun on this.

Please be sure of your facts, before you accuse!

Everyone misplaces tools at some time, so please do not throw out accusations, without knowing all the facts.

You got a lot of people stirred up, including me!


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I misplace 1 tool a year, and a cheap one.

But there is no way of stealing is ok. I've heard that lots. "I deserve more so I'm stealing this to supplement what I should be making".

Quit. Go work for someone else. That easy. I'm in the process of looking for a new job. I'd rather quit than steal. Stealing is the worst thing ever.

And I don't recommend looking through your journeyman's toolbag when he's not there. Just do it right in front of him. Say you dropped your small screwdriver in there. Easy.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

If I notice one of our guys tools lying around and they've moved onto a new area or to another job entirely, I'm the first guy that will pick it up and put it in their bag. I then follow up with a trip to where they are or a quick phone call to let them know that I have it. 

If I see another trades tools lying around, I leave them where they are and if they don't move for a while, I'll point it out to someone.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I had a job once where .... well, the customer wanted me to do the wiring, while the GC had his pet sparky. Nothing against the other sparky; it's just that I had a long relationship with the customer.

Some of the other subs were not clear on this point, and felt obligated to try to cause trouble. One ploy was -you guessed it- to leave tools laying about, just so as to create an opportunity to accuse me of stealing. Nice try. One pair of linesmans' sat there for six weeks.

I've been happy to find that theft is pretty rare in the electrical trade. I've also found that I, as the electrician, can have a huge impact on the "atmosphere" of a job site, simply because I'm there for all the trades. "Happy" sites seem to have a lot fewer problems than unhappy ones.

Still, I have found that there is merit to the honor code of the military academies. "I will not lie, cheat, or steal, * nor will I tolerate any who do*."

There's the key. One whiff of BS and a guy's on his way off the crew. I just won't have someone whom I can't trust. I don't need to 'catch' him in the act; something as simple as his bragging over lunch how he hustled someone can seal his fate. Job's over, he gets told I don't need him anymore.

Likewise, I cannot control everything. What if I have a shaky GC with a shaky crew? Well, I'm not blind. I can build some anticipated loss into my price. I can also make it plain that I'm not happy with the mysterious things that seem to happen when his guys are around, and point out that I really don't want them 'accidentally' confusing my ladders, etc., with theirs. They're on notice; seems to keep things on track.


----------

